# Judge speaks.. Pretty awesome



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NABJWUvrA6Y


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That was awesome!!!!! :thumbup: Thanks for posting.*


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

You go girl, i wanna take her out to dinner...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Damn right! Couldnt have been said any better. Thanks for posting. O*D*W


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

NRA needs to hire her and let her go face to face with Obama and Biden...:notworthy::notworthy:


----------

